# My Cockatiel and my PF Lovebird



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

It will be 1 month tomorrow that I've had him (Male cockatiel), 13 months for the Lovebird


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats! hes super handsome!!!!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

He is a cutie


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

They are both very cute!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are both adorable


----------

